

I am turning 27, and feel I have wasted a lot of time. Is it too late? - SandroG
http://www.quora.com/Life-Advice/I-am-turning-27-and-feel-I-have-wasted-a-lot-of-time-Is-it-too-late/answer/Marcus-Geduld

======
lutusp
My answer has two parts:

1\. Yes, by posting to the private forum Quora, you are certainly wasting your
time and cheating yourself out of a larger audience. Choose a public forum,
not one that requires visitors to sign up.

2\. You're asking this at 27? I'm 67 and I don't need to ask this kind of
question. I still have many goals and I'm likely to achieve them, but only if
I don't waste precious time asking whether it's "too late".

In short, if your heart is beating, then it's not too late. At risk of quoting
a tired old saying, _today is the first day of the rest of your life._

~~~
rman666
Awesome answer, 'lutusp'!

------
orionblastar
It is never too late. I am assuming this is about doing a startup. I am in my
early 40's and I am trying to do two startups on my own with nobody helping
me, with a crippling mental illness, while on disability.

I seek to better myself, beat my mental illness, and find a way off
disability. You never give up, you keep on trying.

If I only were 27 again, I'd have more energy, startups would want me more
than a 40something person.

In my lifetime I learned over 37 different programming languages, most are
obsolete. I can learn and adapt to almost any modern programming language
because I know theories and concepts from the other languages to learn how the
modern ones work. Something I can offer that the 27 year-olds cannot is
knowledge, experience, wisdom, and learning from not only my own mistakes but
the mistakes of others.

------
georgemcbay
Of course YMMV completely depending upon what you mean by "wasted time" but I
am turning 40 this year and I feel as if I haven't wasted enough time.

Virtually all of my fond memories from my 20s and 30s were formed during
"wasted" time (at least as your stereotypical entrepreneur/workaholic would
define it).

